# Ada Co2 Help!



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I have the problem that I am spending a fortune on CO2 for my little 54L planted aquarium.

I have ADA C02 Advanced system ( http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2275/2071050016_7a6a935962_o.jpg ), and the refills cost me about £15 (US$30) each month! This is because I have to pay for shipping to the UK (London).

Does anyone know a way I can buy cheaper ones or different way of connecting CO2 bottle to this regulator? I know that you can get all different types of CO2 bottles but I don't know if the thread will match?? HELP!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

With some research, you can use paintball sized CO2 bottles, which should cost significantly cheaper and easier to obtain. 

$30 a bottle makes me VERY cherish what we have here in the States......we are so lucky


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> With some research, you can use paintball sized CO2 bottles, which should cost significantly cheaper and easier to obtain.
> 
> $30 a bottle makes me VERY cherish what we have here in the States......we are so lucky


Ya, I pay $14 every 7 months.

$30 a month


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Paul Munro said:


> I have ADA C02 Advanced system ( http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2275/2071050016_7a6a935962_o.jpg ), and the refills cost me about £15 (US$30) each month! This is because I have to pay for shipping to the UK (London).


I have one of those, running at around 1 bubble/second on a 15 gallon tank (roughly a tiny bit larger than yours) and my current cartridge is about two months old and still going. Are you using a solenoid valve so you're not using CO2 when the lights are off? I am, and with the 8 hour photoperiod I run on my tank that translates into the cartridges lasting three times as long as if I ran them 24 hours a day. If you're not using a solenoid valve you might look into one. It's a bit of an up-front cost, but it translates into cheaper running costs.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

That doesent make sense inless you runnin it 24-7 like cholly said...
Co2 should be used with a Solenoid valve and a timer, set to turn on 2 hours before
lights go on, and 1 hour off before the lights turn off....you'll save alot more co2 that way...
and release alot of stress from your fish


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't have a solenoid valve - but I try to turn it off when I should. My photoperiod is 11 hrs and 3 bubbles every 2 secs (will be cut to 10 when new light arrives).

I am thinking about getting a solenoid valve but I'm not sure (I have heard that many of them get hot). Plus it's another plug I don't have room for.

Isn't there a CO2 bottle I can buy and refill that will fit this regulator?

Surely someone must use this system without shelling out for branded CO2!


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Paul Munro said:


> I am thinking about getting a solenoid valve but I'm not sure (I have heard that many of them get hot). Plus it's another plug I don't have room for.


As far as getting hot, not that I've noticed. Certainly not anything that would be a problem. FWIW, I'm using ADA's EL-Valve but that was simply because it was available from the same shop I bought the CO2 Advanced system from.

On the plug issue, I just have a power strip plugged into one timer, and the solenoid and lights are plugged into that strip.



> Isn't there a CO2 bottle I can buy and refill that will fit this regulator?
> 
> Surely someone must use this system without shelling out for branded CO2!


Not I, I'm afraid. The small, disposible cans were the entire reason I bought this CO2 system rather than a different one. I can get them here from ADG for $11/each. The only other disposible can system I know of (the Green NRG) has the same size cans but a bit higher in cost at $15/each.

You might ask Jeff Senske in the ADG forum here, he might be able to suggest something.


----------

